# Frage zu Taglibs in JSF



## Klemic (18. Aug 2011)

Ich bin gerade dabei mich in JSF reinzuarbeiten, hab auch nur ne kleine Nebenfrage.

Diese Taglibs die man angibt auf den Seiten z.B.
<%@ taglib uri="http://java.sun.com/jsf/html" prefix="h" %>
<%@ taglib uri="http://java.sun.com/jsf/core" prefix="f" %>

wozu sind die eigentlich gut ? Wieso schreibt man beim view das f also <f:view> und bei z.B. einem Textfeld ein h wie <h:form id....> ? Check das nicht so ganz.

Danke schonmal.


----------



## sence (19. Aug 2011)

guten morgen,
schau mal auf die URI:
/html (HTML Komponenten)
/core (JSF Kern "Funktionen")

f:view ist eine "systemfunktion", da es keine Ausgabekomponente erstellt.
h:form z.B. erstellt ein HTML Form
hutputText erstellt eine Ausgabe
h:inputText erstellt ein Inputfeld
hanelGrid erstellt eine Tabelle
faram fügt parameter hinzu, ist zwar auch eine Ausgabe, aber eher eine "zusätzliche" funktion zur Ausgabe.


----------



## Klemic (19. Aug 2011)

Ok alles klar, danke.


----------



## nocturne (20. Aug 2011)

Kanal von 3n3xus - YouTube


----------

